# إحموا أسركم بالحوار المتبادل



## حياة بالمسيح (16 أغسطس 2020)

تحاوروا سوياً ايها الازواج والزوجات واقضوا وقتاً يومياً بالحوار لحل المشاكل الاسرية ومش عيب ان تعتذروا لبعضكم البعض الاعتذار مش ضعف بل قوة وتصرف صحيح لبنيان الاسرة المسيحية واقضوا وقتاً مع اولادكم وناقشوا معهم ما يحدث معهم يومياً حتى لا تكونوا اخر من يعلم ما هم يمرون به فالحوار هو اساسي لحل الخلافات وسوء التفاهم والمشاكل الاسرية ولا تغرب الشمس عن غيظكم وراضوا بعضكم البعض فانتم كنيسة المسيح وكرمته وجسده


----------



## candy shop (10 سبتمبر 2020)

*كلام جميل جدا 
لكن النت والفيس السوشيال ميديا 
الكل بقى مشغول بيهم 
بيكونوا قاعدين فى مكان واحد وكل واحد مشغول ومحدش بيكلم حد 
الكل بقى كده  خلاص عملت تباعد جامد
وربنا يستر
شكراااااااااااااا ليكى جدا موضوع مهم​*


----------

